# Sticky  Chrome Browser - Emergency Security Update



## Cookiegal

Yet another security vulnerability has been discovered in the Chrome browser and an emergency update has been issued to fix it:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveyw...-for-32-billion-chrome-users/?sh=7cf0150b11ff


----------



## Stephank

Thanks Karen. I checked my HP Chromebook few seconds ago.This is what I see:


Your Chromebook is up to date
Version 100.0.4896.64 (Official Build) (64-bit)


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Chrome is up to date
Version 100.0.4896.75 (Official Build) (64-bit)


----------



## Stephank

Hey Joseph, is yours Chrome browser on a Windows pc or Chromebook?
I can't tell if chromebook's chrome browser is slightly different than pc chrome browser.

Apparently; not everybody gets the same update at the same time. The following is from Karen's article:
*
It may take a few days for the update to reach everyone, so be patient if you are not seeing it yet.

Also, remember to restart your browser after the update has been installed, or it will not activate, and you will still be vulnerable to attack.*


----------



## Stephank

Yesterday, my HP Chromebook claimed it had the latest version. It updated itself when I checked it today.

Your Chromebook is up to date
Version 100.0.4896.82 (Official Build) (64-bit)

Also, *those who use Nordvpn extension please be aware*. Last few months when I updated Chromebook, the extension became unresponsive. 
The icon on top right is grayed out. It does nothing when you click to enter information and connect!! The only solution is uninstall and reinstall it from Chrome store. I ran into same problem today. It is annoying, but what can you do? Many people are complaining about this at Chrome store.
Perhaps, this is not a priority to Nordvpn developers.


----------



## plodr

I use Brave; make sure this is your version _version 1.37.111_

I updated my Chromebook this morning before I read the post. Now to do my phone, tablets and Windows computers. (It never ends. I spend more time patching than using!)


----------

